# Lake Seminole boat accident.



## Son (May 21, 2008)

Last weekend there was a boating accident between Hickory Pond and Grassy Pond in a narrow canal. The waterway connects to Lake Seminole. Six people, couples, don't know how they're doing. But heard two were critical.











200 HP outboard.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2008)

I heard about that yesterday. That was mighty bad.


----------



## Doyle (May 21, 2008)

Some idiots with more money than brains think that just because they have a 200 hp bass boat that does 70 mph they have to run that fast all the time. 

The only way that boat would have pushed that far into the tree was if they were traveling WAY too fast.   The Bainbridge paper said that the canal is only about 20yds wide at that point.


----------



## Corey (May 21, 2008)

Everyone keep that in mind this weekend, even though you are a 
safe boater does not mean the next guy is.


----------



## d_white (May 21, 2008)

Son,
Is that the canal just past the carp gate?  Our dock is less that 1/4 mile away from there.  If you go fast through those canals you won't seen somebody coming around that corner there til it's too late.  I hope everybody is okay.


----------



## jettman96 (May 21, 2008)

I believe it.  I had a guy come by us within twenty feet in a canal about 20 yds wide going wide open.


----------



## d_white (May 21, 2008)

nvm...one boat accident

http://www.thepostsearchlight.com/s...9705918&BRD=2068&PAG=461&dept_id=387472&rfi=6


----------



## Son (May 21, 2008)

*Lake Seminole*

Yep, it's just past the fish barrier at Hickory Pond, the boat is still in the tree.
I had one close call last year from a boat not watching what it was doing. Big boat, so I went aground by his wash. I was sitting still.
Just a couple weeks ago, I had pulled to an idle in that same canal as I was meeting another boat. He didn't slow a bit. Guess he though he had the right of way because his boat was bigger. Motor was bigger. 
My little 17 footer with a 40 can't do much more than 25 mph, but usually i throttle down a bit so it runs smooth. Always give to the other fellow, shucks it's just courtesy.
The majority I meet on the lake are considerate. Just last week, saw two fellows running past my dock, each had a beer in his hand. Glad I wasn't meeting this guy in the canal, and yes, it's narrow and shallow.


----------



## Judge (May 21, 2008)

*Dude, Not a Bass Boat*



Doyle said:


> Some idiots with more money than brains think that just because they have a 200 hp bass boat that does 70 mph they have to run that fast all the time.
> 
> The only way that boat would have pushed that far into the tree was if they were traveling WAY too fast.   The Bainbridge paper said that the canal is only about 20yds wide at that point.




I believe if you look closely that is a "fish and ski," not a true Bass Boat.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 21, 2008)

*huh?*



Judge said:


> I believe if you look closely that is a "fish and ski," not a true Bass Boat.



Dude,,  NOT the point!  People were seriously injured because of some idiot. No matter what kind of boat, gotta watch out for the stupid, stupid folks. And to be drinking and driving,,, Well, I hope none of my Family meets them,,,


----------



## anglerEd (May 22, 2008)

Makes you wonder, were 5 people in that boat saying, "hey capitan, slow down", or were they all so toasted that everyone was feeling reckless. That boat looked like it must have been cookin when it left the lake and found itself in the trees. Unbelievable! My first thought was that it had to be at night, but the article mentioned nothing about low light conditions. It did mention Booze though. Be carefull out there this week and there after. I have been spending a good bit of time on the lake, and the knuckle heads are out there as strong as ever.


----------



## Cypress94 (May 22, 2008)

I'm not calling anybody out, but to tell DNR that they were only going 35-40 mph and struck grass?  That's boats not going to jump into the air like that at those speeds....


----------



## pbmang (May 22, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Some idiots with more money than brains think that just because they have a 200 hp bass boat that does 70 mph they have to run that fast all the time.





			
				From Article said:
			
		

> "Many local residents have feared for years that such an accident was eventually going to happen because they are no 'no wake zones'," Nicholson said. *"The boat was powered by a 200-horsepower motor and was probably capable of speeds over 70 mph."*



I would be suprised if that boat was capable of going more than 55 wide open.  A 200 really is not a big motor like a lot of guys make it out to be.  Plus, the boat is a fish and ski, and not a true bass boat, so that will cut its speed even more.  It is more than likely proped to have more low end torque (to pull skiers and such) at the expense of top end speed.  With the increased weight of the extra "stuff" that makes it a fish and ski, plus 6 people on board with all their "stuff," I bet that boat would have a REALLY tough time getting over 55, and it would probably take half a mile to get going that fast.



Lawnmowerman said:


> Dude,,  NOT the point!  People were seriously injured because of some idiot. No matter what kind of boat, gotta watch out for the stupid, stupid folks. And to be drinking and driving,,, Well, I hope none of my Family meets them,,,



Your right, it's not the direct point of the article, however people will use this to say push the ideas of speed limits on lakes and horsepower restrictions, ect.  It is a shame that this happened, but there is a big misconception about the performance capabilities of this boat, and that being the cause of the accident.  To me it looks like it was either a drunk or inexperienced boater, or both.  It has nothing to do with what the boat may be capable of doing. 

It's like if I have some super fast sports car, and then get in a wreck because I was doing doughnuts in the middle of the street.  The fact that the car can go 200 mph has nothing to do with the fact that I got in a wreck.  The reason for the wreck was because I was misusing the car and not obeying the laws.  



Cypress94 said:


> I'm not calling anybody out, but to tell DNR that they were only going 35-40 mph and struck grass?  That's boats not going to jump into the air like that at those speeds....



If you look, it slid up the first tree it hit.  I have a good bit of personal experience on what it takes to do damage to a boat  and also how well they will slide on trees. 

With a little bit of force, fiberglass is not hard to split, and hitting a tree at 30 mph will split it in a heartbeat.

Also, if you follow the tree down to the water, the roots provide a pretty good "ramp" to get the boat started up the tree.  Plus, you have to remember that there is a lot of weight and momentum being carried in that boat.


I'm not trying to stur up trouble, but just wanted to point out a few "issues" I had with some things being said.  I own a Skeeter with a 250hp engine, and with just me, I have a hard time getting over 75.  If you add in 1 person, not 5 people, it cuts my speed almost 5 mph.   I am running a true bass boat, propped for top speed, and 50 more hp, and I KNOW I couldn't run 70 with 6 people in the boat.

All I'm saying is don't focus on the wrong thing.  The reason for the crash is the guy behind the wheel.  Thats it and thats all.


----------



## jettman96 (May 22, 2008)

Man the point is that alot of people have no business on the water.  I'm against making more rules to follow, but, when you have so many idiots out there that threaten the safety and well-being of me and my family and all the others on the water, I'm starting to think it may be time for some sort of licensing program, speed limits, and better enforcement of all the laws.  Boats don't make the mistakes... the drivers do!!!  And unfortunately the only way to control the idiot drivers is to make new laws, enforce the laws and try to stop them before they hurt someone else.



pbmang said:


> The reason for the crash is the guy behind the wheel.  Thats it and thats all.



Just for the record...  I don't see your 250HP slowing down 5 MPH with the addition of one person.  I can add 2 grown adults and 2 children (total 4 adults and 2 children) to my 16JVX Carolina Skiff (flat bottom fiberglass) with a 50 HP 2-stroke Mercury and only lose 3 MPH, it takes forever to get up on plain, but, still only lose 3 MPH at top-end.  And those are pitot Speedometer, paddle wheel and GPS proven numbers.

Plain and simple... this story just proves how many IDIOTS there are on the water now-a-days and for some reason even more so down there at Lake Seminole.  That's a dangerous lake without other people on it with you. 

Let me ask you one more question.  Do drop to an idle when passing an anchored or moored boat with in 100 feet?


----------



## Judge (May 22, 2008)

Droping down to idle in that canal, may get you run over by a boat behind you.  Almost like running 53 mph on I-75 in Downtown Atlanta. Lots of curves and limited sight areas.  I would hate to meet a boat in that boat lane.

On the speed issue, by GPS, my 200 hp Skeeter has never seen 70 MPH.  Add one of my "well fed" friends and his 30 pound beast of a tackle box, 63 MPH is tough.

Lets face it, it's just like the roads, people make mistakes.  Don't put it on the boat, its the person.


----------



## sogafishin (May 22, 2008)

I think that everyone with a boat with a motor 75hp or up   or operating a jet ski should have a license to drive a boat.I have taken a couple of boating safety courses When I go down to the Suwannee River this weekend I will be dodging people who  NEED to take a safety boating course.Most boaters dont have a clue.


----------



## pbmang (May 22, 2008)

jettman96 said:


> Man the point is that alot of people have no business on the water.  I'm against making more rules to follow, but, when you have so many idiots out there that threaten the safety and well-being of me and my family and all the others on the water, I'm starting to think it may be time for some sort of licensing program, speed limits, and better enforcement of all the laws.  Boats don't make the mistakes... the drivers do!!!  And unfortunately the only way to control the idiot drivers is to make new laws, enforce the laws and try to stop them before they hurt someone else.



I agree, it's not the boat.  As far as more laws, I don't think that is necessary, but I do think we need better enforcement of the current laws.  Most current laws dictate speed depending on the situation, the only problem is we don't have enough people enforcing them.  Laws only go as far as they are enforced.  Also, I would be willing to be that most boaters are clueless on boating laws.



jettman96 said:


> Just for the record...  I don't see your 250HP slowing down 5 MPH with the addition of one person.  I can add 2 grown adults and 2 children (total 4 adults and 2 children) to my 16JVX Carolina Skiff (flat bottom fiberglass) with a 50 HP 2-stroke Mercury and only lose 3 MPH, it takes forever to get up on plain, but, still only lose 3 MPH at top-end.  And those are pitot Speedometer, paddle wheel and GPS proven numbers.



You are more than welcome to come take a ride with me.  I am no expert on boat setups, but I would venture to guess that your boat is setup to be more of a "load carrier" than a top end performer.  When you start messing with higher performance engines, boats, ect, the less of a change you will need to make to notice a bigger difference.  For example, if I lowered my motor an inch, I would notice a pretty drastic difference, where you may not notice at all.  Another example would be when I fill my livewells up.  I can notice about a 3mph drop in speed, but the boat handles rougher water MUCH better.  I would be suprised if you could tell much difference when you filled your livewell.  It may come out of the hole slower, but beyond that, I bet there isn't much difference.

All I'm saying is the 70 mph barrier is harder to reach than a lot of people think.  And there is no way that boat will run the speeds they claim it can.   



jettman96 said:


> Plain and simple... this story just proves how many IDIOTS there are on the water now-a-days and for some reason even more so down there at Lake Seminole.  That's a dangerous lake without other people on it with you.



100% Agree.  I've only been on Seminole once, and while its a great lake, it scared the CRAP out of me!



jettman96 said:


> Let me ask you one more question.  Do drop to an idle when passing an anchored or moored boat with in 100 feet?



Of course, it's the law.



Judge said:


> Lets face it, it's just like the roads, people make mistakes.  Don't put it on the boat, its the person.



Thanks man, thats exactly what I was trying to say.



sogafishin said:


> I think that everyone with a boat with a motor 75hp or up   or operating a jet ski should have a license to drive a boat.I have taken a couple of boating safety courses When I go down to the Suwannee River this weekend I will be dodging people who  NEED to take a safety boating course.Most boaters dont have a clue.



I think that is the number 1 issue.  Most of the people on the water don't have the foggiest idea of what is going on.


----------



## Jranger (May 22, 2008)

Dang Floridians....


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2008)

Darwin's theory at work.


----------



## grim (May 22, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Dang Floridians....



LOL.  

Those canals can be pretty hairy.  I think calling them 20 yards wide is being genereous.  Most are less than that and there isnt much room to pass a boat even idling.  

I hate incidents like this because they tend to lead to more regulations that do nothing but legislate common sense.  With a little discretion, these canals can be navigated without speed limits.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 22, 2008)

it may get close to 70..it is a sprint and a sprint is known for being light and fast..


----------



## Jranger (May 22, 2008)

grim said:


> LOL.
> 
> Those canals can be pretty hairy.  I think calling them 20 yards wide is being genereous.  Most are less than that and there isnt much room to pass a boat even idling.
> 
> I hate incidents like this because they tend to lead to more regulations that do nothing but legislate common sense.  With a little discretion, these canals can be navigated without speed limits.



I was just funnin...
I fished the top 6 down there last year and you are right, those canals are very tight! I have been through all of them now and I would not want to run one even though I saw those who did. I thought it was wreck-less to do so. It's a long idle through there I know, but I wouldn't run it fast. I might get up on plane and run in there, but my boat will plane out with very little speed so I could probably get away with it safely.


----------



## GaMedic36958 (May 22, 2008)

I work Seminole Co. Ems as a paramedic on call that day and yea it was at low light conditions and alcohol had been envolved. Everyone lived thank God but it could have been a lot more serious


----------



## grim (May 22, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I was just funnin....



No offense taken - it was kind of funny...


----------



## FishingAddict (May 22, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> it may get close to 70..it is a sprint and a sprint is known for being light and fast..



Naw, not with 6 people on it.

But, it was definatly hauling tail to split the boat rather than it bouncing off the tree.

I wonder how many people were "white knuckling it" on the boat....ya know...you are in the car/boat thinking "I don't want to say anything, but shouldn't he be a little more cautious cause I'm scared!"


----------



## freebird (May 22, 2008)

where can I take a boat safety class? And is it true or false that you should pass oncoming boats to your left.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 22, 2008)

*DNR Regulations for freebird & ALL*

On the Water - Navigation Rules


There are two terms that help explain these rules:

Stand-on boat The boat or PWC which should maintain its course and speed
Give-way boat The boat or PWC which must take early and substantial action to avoid collision by stopping, slowing down or changing course
Power vs. Power
 Meeting Head-On

*Power vs. Power: Neither boat is the stand-on boat. Both boats should keep to the starboard (right).*
Power vs. Sail: The powerboat is the give-way boat. The sailboat is the stand-on boat.
 Power vs. Sail



Power vs. Power
 Crossing Situations

Power vs. Power: The boat on the port (left) is the give-way boat. The boat on the starboard (right) is the stand-on boat.

Power vs. Sail: The powerboat is the give-way boat. The sailboat is the stand-on boat.
 Power vs. Sail



Power vs. Power
 Overtaking

Power vs. Power: The boat which is overtaking another boat is the give-way boat. The boat being overtaken is the stand-on boat.

Power vs. Sail: The boat which is overtaking another boat is the give-way boat. The boat being overtaken is the stand-on boat.
 Power vs. Sail



BoatEd.com, Used by Permission, Copyright © 2000 by BoatEd.com


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 22, 2008)

*Here you go freebird  *

Boating Education Course


Ways to take a Boating Safety Course
Classroom Courses: call your local DNR Law Enforcement Office or call (770) 784-3068 to find local classes scheduled in your area.


Home Study Internet Courses: go to boat-ed.com , or pwcsafetyschool.com (Free).


----------



## freebird (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the help. I will get as many friends and family to take a course also. some of them are know-it-alls, but you can never get too much education.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 22, 2008)

*OK then,,*



carters93 said:


> I'll follow a line of drunk Georgians pulling their boats back to South Georgia!




You should call the local officials if you see a drunk driver, on the road or the water. Do whatever you have to do to keep them and your loved ones safe. It's not snitchin, or whatever you want to call it, it's doing the right thing. The police have even told me that "sometimes" you do have to take the law into your own hands, that they can't be everywhere all the time. Saving someone's life is a good practice to follow and the "officials" will be on your side.


----------

